# Feeding Prawns to piranha?



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

Im a newbie to Piranha keeping and I have tried feeding my 6 RB's on a few different things, mostly feeders for that initial 'Newbie Buzz'. I have had them for just over 2 months now and everything is going seemingly well. After reading up on these forums, both here and at P-Fish I have restrained from feeding my Piranha feeders, from the disease risk. I have also only just rid my tank of snails. I have now been feeding my Piranha on frozen, cooked and peeled prawns; they love them, however are the prawns sufficient for the piranha's diet? Thankyou.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i feed my p's frozen unpeeled prawns (peel them first) and have done for over a year and they do love them but i mainly feed them frozen whitebait (unfrozen) .the p's do eat them but try to vary the diet as much as possible for fish health reasons and also fish get sick of eating the same thing all the time just like we do
dixon


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

welcome Skellon!

Indeed i feed my 3 P's Krill (baby prawns) they love em!

But do try and vary their diet for all reasons already stated by my P fury collegues.

And welcome once again!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I feed my reds mainly shrimp for about 6 months now (occasionally they get some smelt, pellets, or some feeders to hunt down), and they look great great and are very healthy.
Of course: the more varied their diet, the better, but shrimp are a great food source as their staple diet...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Prawns are very good for your Ps, plus a good source to brighten the red or colors in other Ps. Best for them is clean and raw straight from the grocery store.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

prawns are one of the best foods..easy ..cheap and you rp's will love it..mine tear right into and it has also added more color too them...


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

Just a word to say thankyou for your knowledge and I appreciate the approval and advice. :smile:


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I offer prawns to my fish and they take them quite readily.

~Dj


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i think the prawns should be raw not cooked


> have now been feeding my Piranha on frozen, cooked and peeled prawns; they love them, however are the prawns sufficient for the piranha's diet? Thankyou.


----------

